# Living long term in Turkey



## AaLF (Oct 20, 2015)

My wife & I are retired. We'd like to experience Turkey by buying a flat & living there long term e.g. 4-7 years.

How do I go about finding out the rules & conditions to achieve this goal?

best,
AaLF


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

I suggest you rent first in your preferred area.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Buying a property in Turkey is easy but selling can be a lot more difficult. The advice about renting first is a good idea; some people find it is more cost-effective to rent and not buy. There is no shortage of rental properties and you just need to use a search engine to find them. 
Even as a renter it is easy enough to get a residence visa (I had a tenant who did this last year without any problems). In fact, I know lots of British who have done this and assume it would be a similar/same process for Australians. If you have a specific area in mind, please post on here and you can get advice from people living in the area about where to go and timescales.


----------



## tasucu (Jan 9, 2016)

Hello Aalf

Its just like Alex wrote: find out where you want to live and rent a place. If you like ite there, you still can buy something. On the other hand, the Turkish lira is suppost to become more expensive from the end of 2016 (source ABN-AMRO bank) what would mean that exactly the coming months are the best to buy property.
Anyway, if you intend to live between Mersin and Alanya, in the Silifke area, I can help you if you want. I speak turkish and after 5 years have found my way around.

Greetings, Tasucu


----------



## Parthiana (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi,
My suggestion is to stay in a hotel apartment for some short period of time and then even rent a apartment. In istanbul specially it is difficult to rent desired flat. As each has a problem. 
I m expat and resident in istanbul for 8 years. The best areas for expat in istanbul is levdnt, tarabya, ulus, 4 levent, etiller, zincirlikuyu, nisantasi and gayretepe.
If you still desisive to move to istanbul we can show you the areas in istanbul so that you can decide where to live. 
/snip/


----------



## Alessandra89 (Feb 7, 2016)

AlexDhabi said:


> some people find it is more cost-effective to rent and not buy. There is no shortage of rental properties and you just need to use a search engine to find them.


I totally agree with you. I rent an apartment here VIP KATA Condominium – New Phuket Condominium for Sale. It's perfect. Before that, I lived in Adana and plan to return there some years later - I like the city and people. But now I feel great in Thailand. I recommend you also to rent smth.


----------

